# Shopping bag from baling twine instructions



## used2bcool13

Here is a link for instructions to crochet a shopping bag out of baling twine. Some thing else to save right?

There is also a pattern for a bowl out of baling twine.


http://www.maryjanesfarm.org/recipes-patterns-instructions/twine_shopping_bag.pdf


----------



## glazed

That is sooo cool ... absolutely neato ... I would love to have all three!


----------



## mustangsally17

This is awesome!! Perfect for me. We make hay here on the farm and there is twine EVERYWHERE, I call it the traps because Im forever getting it tangled around my feet and falling...we have actually started feed bags of stray twins. My John also bought some he didnt like sooooo I have LOTS,lol


----------



## Ed Norman

You could carry cannonballs in that bag, or use it to pull tractors. Talk about strong. I used to work with a lady who crocheted and could read that secret code, but she died a while back.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

wow...never even thought about crocheting with the twine. I've been doing things like nets, or macrame.

I wonder....do you suppose one could crochet soles for slippers? I'm thinking a regular crocheted or knitted slipper, and then add on a twine sole for better wear. I'm forever walking right through my soles on the slippers....


----------



## rhaige9

But I don't know how to crochet...


----------



## grannygardner

I always have two or three crochet projects in progress and love those twine bags. Since we live in town I'm gonna have to make a trip to Tractor Suppy to get some twine. Can't wait til DH asks me what I'm gonna do with it.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Years ago, when I lived on a dairy farm, I was able to have use of a lot of twine. I used to make oval shapped rugs out of them, for door mats. If you wipe your muddy boots on them, you just wait till the mud is dry, then shake it good. I even sold some of them. 
Just like hooking any other rug. Sometimes, I just used my fingers instead of a hook to make the loops. Twine is rough on the hands btw.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Ingenious! I love the door mat idea, too!
I also, trip myself in all that twine!


----------

